# Como armar el proyecto "LA TORTUGA DE WALTER"



## celsopuma (Sep 14, 2011)

Saludos a todos, les comento que estoy aprendiendo sobre la programacion de pic, y me enviaron hacer el proyecto "LA TORTUGA DE WALTER" estuve investigando sobre este tema y lo que encontre fue que es un mequeño "robot" que esquiva opstaculos, y yo supongo que es muy similar a los tan conocidos proyectos de carro seguidor de luz verdad, y quisiera saber si estoy en lo correcto, ahora lo que debo hacer es que mi proyecto esquive opstaculos pero debe tener un pic 16f877a(con el cual estoy trabajando), y quisiera saber si alguien tiene un esquema sobre esto y cuales serian los materiales para armar mi circuito, y si tienen el codigo seria buen..desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## capitanp (Sep 14, 2011)

La tortuga de Grey Walter





 



> proyecto esquive opstaculos pero debe tener un pic 16f877a(con el cual estoy trabajando), y quisiera saber si alguien tiene un esquema sobre esto y cuales serian los materiales para armar mi circuito, y si tienen el codigo seria buen..desde ya muchas gracias...


 
y no queres que te lo mande por correo arrmado...


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 6, 2011)

la tortuga de walter tiene dos modalidades.

1) al chocar con un obstaculo esta cambia de direccion (para ellos deberas utilizar sensores de fin de carrera) estos enviaran un nivel logico ALTO al microcontrolador para que se entere y de hay mande la orden de invertir giro

2) la tortuga de walter no se choca nunca, para ello utilizaras sensores de proximidad que enviaran un nivel logico alto al picmicro, cada vez que detecte un obstaculo...

bueno esos jugetitos venden muy baratos en las tiendas de electronica, talvez de ahi te pudieras sacar las piezas y adaptarlo a tu pic incluso puedes rbarte la armadura para que construyas tu robotcito

aqui esta un circuito que puedes usar como cerebro para tu tortuga... solo falta que adaptes los sensores y los transistores (TIP41 o el L293B) que manejaran al motor

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/hid-bootloader-pickit-2-a-62684/

respecto al codigo no te lo doy... no debe dar el pez ...hay que aprender a pescar


----------



## celsopuma (Oct 7, 2011)

Gracias, ya lo tengo solucionado...


----------

